# Having a good time in New Orleans



## Greg G (Feb 17, 2013)

Picked up some carry out of spicy gumbo soup and red beans and rice from Daisy Duke's Friday as our flight arrived later than expected and it's just a step away from the Quarter House.  Really spicy , but good.  
On Saturday the wife and I went to Deanies for dinner and had the BBQ shrimp appetizer, and fried oysters and shrimp platter, both yummy.  Had a 30 minute wait (waited at the bar) even though we got there early on Sat.  Could barely finish my meal, as I'm not use to eating so much.  We're going to have to pace ourselves.

Went to Blaine Kerns Mardi Gras world Sat.  Really neat seeing all the parade floats.  Took photos at Lake Lawn Metairie Cemetery today and was not disappointed.  Very lavish monuments.  Lucked out in seeing the weeping angel at a good time of day.

[IMGL]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-3Epe067whkI/USGKe_m66lI/AAAAAAAAGj4/h6tN-YSL3YE/s800/IMG_0708.JPG" height="600" width="800"[/IMGL]

[IMGL]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-yc5uP-lx7JI/USGKqs1ckFI/AAAAAAAAGkI/W_PU-5hNSPM/s800/IMG_0719.JPG" height="600" width="800"[/IMGL]

[IMGL]https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-R51SEWsnTRM/USGKq5Jh7OI/AAAAAAAAGkM/AXtVLlNPnQ0/s800/IMG_0729.JPG" height="600" width="800"[/IMGL]

[IMGL]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Kyqa8Q_69F8/USGJfkRNWFI/AAAAAAAAGqk/wK-cVIsgq2c/s800/IMG_0646.JPG" height="600" width="800"[/IMGL]

[IMGL]https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-gF9HNgAQWJI/USGZQlAKtwI/AAAAAAAAGq4/_cYAqF5T7r8/s800/IMG_0654.JPG" height="600" width="800"[/IMGL]

[IMGL]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-ERb38yOqtPM/USGJi56mKJI/AAAAAAAAGio/ePBobGAyaS8/s800/IMG_0649.JPG" height="600"[/IMGL]

[IMGL]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-IV0alTwNgTo/USGKOeKyXpI/AAAAAAAAGjU/cX9__i1XWrA/s800/IMG_0683.JPG" height="800" width="600"[/IMGL]

[IMGL]https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-GP0Mb1e-n6g/USGKb2urgrI/AAAAAAAAGjw/rud1FtIbjzE/s800/IMG_0699.JPG" height="600" width="800"[/IMGL]

[IMGL]https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-v-SMDAk7GUE/USGM5cxbNtI/AAAAAAAAGmI/6j-LhLdMJWY/s800/IMG_0771.JPG" height="800" width="600"[/IMGL]

[IMGL]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-KqiuS1AAbVU/USGMHhGVEBI/AAAAAAAAGlM/DiY5GBVPXG0/s800/IMG_0753.JPG" height="600" width="800"[/IMGL]

[IMGL]https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-zuWhIvXWrJs/USGMOmc6vuI/AAAAAAAAGlU/UZ6SNm65qlo/s800/IMG_0757.JPG" height="800" width="600"[/IMGL]


----------



## LisaH (Feb 18, 2013)

Love the pictures! Thanks and will check out Metairie Cemetery on our next trip.
My son went to school there. Now that he graduated, I do not have excuses to go as often as I would like to...Planning on going to the Jazz Festival one of these days.


----------



## classiclincoln (Feb 18, 2013)

Will be at the Quarter House this August.  Looking forward to it (and the restaurants!).


----------



## Greg G (Feb 18, 2013)

Very windy and overcast walking the French Quarter today.  Went to Mother's this evening after visiting the WW II Museum.  Ferdi Po' Boys and bread pudding.  Simply great.

The WW II Museum was well worth the ticket price.  Found the personal accounts , written, audio and video recorded, to be very moving.
Very good exhibits.

Greg


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 18, 2013)

Greg, 
Great pictures ... looks better there with more sun than I have seen in a week. Been done to Cafe du Monde? That place is a hoot at 6AM ... the kitchen ladies playing some tile game out in the cafe on their break.


----------



## Greg G (Feb 18, 2013)

Went to Cafe Du Monde around noon time to get beignets and cafe au lait.  Couldn't get a table so just ate on a bench.

Greg


----------



## Greg G (Feb 18, 2013)

6AM is a little too early for my wife.


----------



## classiclincoln (Feb 19, 2013)

Didn't know they re built the WW II museum.  Were there about 11 years ago and went through it.  Thought it was destroyed in the hurricane.


----------



## Greg G (Feb 20, 2013)

I checked on the web and it said it was only closed for a few months after Katrina.
Yesterday we got muffulettas at the Central Grocery (first time we've had them).   Love that olive salad on it.

Greg


----------



## tombo (Feb 21, 2013)

Greg G said:


> I checked on the web and it said it was only closed for a few months after Katrina.
> Yesterday we got muffulettas at the Central Grocery (first time we've had them).   Love that olive salad on it.
> 
> Greg



In many cities a must eat place disappoints. In Philadelphia I waited almost an hour to get philly cheese steak sandwiches at Pat's (line was just as long across street at Geno's). When I ate it I was so disappointed. I have had philly steak cheese sandwiches as good as these (or better) in the south with no wait and at cheaper prices.

Now Central Grocery has a line that is worth the wait IMO. I love muffalettas, and they have a great muffaletta at a reasonable price. Plus they are wrapped for travel. We went to Mardis Gras last year and I bought 2 muffalettas as soon as central grocery opened and put them in my cooler. We ate them for lunch, supper, and a mid afternoon snack as we watched the parades. A muffaletta from central grocery and a couple of dozen raw oysters from Acme or Felix's are my 2 must do eateries in NO. As far as picking the best sit down location in NO, or even the top 5 in NO, that is impossible. You couldn't eat at all of the great places NO has in a month.


----------



## Greg G (Feb 21, 2013)

Yesterday we had left overs.  Half a Ferdi Po Boy from Mother's (my wife's), and a quarter of a muffuletta (also my wife's).   Both still very good.
Plus some left over fried shrimp from Deanie's which amazingly was not bad for a left over. Tonight we went back to Deanie's.  I tried the boiled crawfish appetizer as I've never had them before.  Spicy and I liked them.  It's nice that Deanie's gives you a large wet napkin with a lemon afterwards to wipe your hands with (especially when you've had the BBQ shrimp which can be really messy).
Went on the Natchez steamboat ride today, and then walked the French Quarter the rest of the day taking in the sights.  I think we've gone to Cafe Du Monde 3 times now during this visit.

Greg


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 21, 2013)

Greg thanks for sharing your updates and photos.  We love Daisy Duke's for breakfast . . . and Mother's for po'boys!  Yummmmy.


----------

